# How Many Kribs TO Buy?



## jak61 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a 20gal. tank and am buying some Kribensis fish for it. Thought of a pair, one male and one female. They are young ones, about 1 and 1/2 inches long. Fellow I am purchasing them from recommends buying 2 female and one male. These fish are new to me so any info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Its my understanding that kribs can be vicious if they pair off and will bully the other female. Can someone comfirm this?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the females of this species tend to be extremely possessive of their males...i have had about 15 kribs in a 40 breeder and 1 female killed off almost all of the other fish over a weekend when i was out of town..
just get a pair ..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've seen the extra female recommendation before. Its to keep the male alive. The breeding female will kill her first. Doesn't even have to be the same species. People get a pair of rare kribs and add a sacrificial common one.


----------

